
Almost everyone who is single is single for the same reason - DiabloD3
http://qz.com/641236/almost-everyone-who-is-single-is-single-for-the-same-reason/
======
ZoeZoeBee
Should have known an article titled with "Almost Everyone" would be completely
devoid of any data to back up an assertion based upon a preconceived notion of
why Humans are single.

I'm sorry but life is not an episode of "How I Met Your Mother" where all of
the single people are _waiting_ to find the "one". I'll speak anecdotally for
those I know who are single simply because we choose to be. For us our work
and self is too important and time consuming at this junction of our lives to
devote the time and energy it takes to make a relationship work.

